
Golang utility library with syntactic sugar. It's like lodash, but for Golang - novalagung
https://github.com/novalagung/gubrak
======
dastx
Word of advice - use proper commit messages [0]. No matter how insignificant
you think the commits are.

[0]
[https://github.com/novalagung/gubrak/commits/master](https://github.com/novalagung/gubrak/commits/master)

